# Muscle Soreness / Lame



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Any suggestions for a lame dog? Dog tested negative on 4 DX (lyme, anaplasmosis (sp?))


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

How old? X-rayed? For just muscle soreness/limp I use a hot moist towel and heat pad for a while.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Becky Shilling said:


> How old? X-rayed? For just muscle soreness/limp I use a hot moist towel and heat pad for a while.


2 years old. Not x-rayed. I'm taking her to another vet tonight.

Last night she had pain in her hind legs - was falling, shifting her weight, even doing a handstand to keep her weight off her hind paws. 

This morning at the vet, she was better on her hind legs, but was limping on all legs, with additional pain in her left shoulder and right tarsal area.

Some of her joints are swollen, her temp is steady in the 102.0 - 102.5 range.

She just came into heat and I had her out "working" on Sunday. Did some body vaulting and jumping, but not any more than usual.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Swollen joints could be Lyme's or RMSF. There have already been ELEVEN cases of RMSF here in Oklahoma this year, so it's a bad year for it.. One of the signs in dogs is limping/pain and swollen joints. Also look at her gums and belly for tiny bruises. Keep us posted.


http://www.vet.uga.edu/VPP/clerk/otis/


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Becky Shilling said:


> Swollen joints could be Lyme's or RMSF. There have already been ELEVEN cases of RMSF here in Oklahoma this year, so it's a bad year for it.. One of the signs in dogs is limping/pain and swollen joints. Also look at her gums and belly for tiny bruises. Keep us posted.
> 
> 
> http://www.vet.uga.edu/VPP/clerk/otis/


She tested negative this morning. I'll watch for bruises anyway. Interesting... Thanks!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Nothing remarkable on x-rays.

I had a feeling that crate rest was not a good idea - I left her in an outdoor kennel area. She improved dramatically after 4 hours of freedom to move.

She is back to her normal activity, although her gait is affected still (hind legs).


----------

